# Water clarity Nipple area?



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Has anyone fished the nipple area lately? Going offshore Friday and don't want to waste gas going the wrong direction.


----------



## Bowbender45 (May 21, 2011)

Went to the Nipple and 131 Hole and the water wasn't blue, it was clean but not blue. That was as of Monday and I am pretty sure with the North wind this morning it hasn't changed. I did head out of Destin today and found blue water at around the 38 mile range, past the Ozark. There were a few weed mats out there too. Hope it helps!!


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info. I'll just head to the Spur and hopefully stop short @ a weed line.


----------

